# بهااااااارات نجديه



## وماتوفيقي إلابالله (27 نوفمبر 2012)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_




_تمتعي مع البهارات النجديه بطعم ونكهه مميزه لطبخك_



_أكثرمن تسع أنواع من البهارات _



_تجمع وتنظف وتحمص بعدالطلب مباشره_



_سعة العلبه 250جرام فقط ب17ريال بدل 25ريال_



_التجربه خيربرهان_


_الموقع الرياض والتوصيل لجميع المناطق عن طريق زاجل_



_للطلب على الخاص_


_أوإرسال رساله نصيه على هذاالرقم0530822042_













_http://www.m5zn.com/d/?0bc1cb4c22df329_



دمتم بحفظ الله​


----------



## tjarksa (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: بهااااااارات نجديه*

ماشالله الله يوفقك يارب .


----------

